# "Vetrepreneurship" Survey



## Marauder06 (Aug 26, 2020)

Good evening, everyone. For my doctorate I'm researching veteran entrepreneurship, and one of the ways I'm collecting data is through a survey.

If you're a veteran (including still-serving service members) of the US military, and are current or former entrepreneurs, will you take the time to do this quick (2 minutes or so) survey?

Also, anyone is welcome to check the survey out and offer suggestions.  Feel free to share it off the site.

This survey is in connection with my studies at Temple University. It is approved by Temple's Institutional Review Board. All responses are completely anonymous. Thank you for your time.

https://fox.az1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_ewGKHcBR3veYAEB


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm looking to talk with some military veterans who tried entrepreneurship but for whatever reason didn't make it.  This is for my dissertation research, it's IRB approved, and I won't mention your name or your company.  Just trying to make some comparisons.  IM me if you're willing to talk with me, or if you know someone who might me.  Thanks.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 14, 2022)

Moving into the home stretch:  case studies.  No, not _*those*_ kinds of case studies.  These are ones that will take place over Zoom and be done in 30 minutes.

For the last bit of my doctoral research, I will be interviewing a few more veteran entrepreneurs.  Especially looking for people out West (all of my vetrepreneur friends seem to live on the East Coast?).  Especially looking for Navy/Marine Corps veteran entrepreneurs since I haven't had any of those yet.

I'm particularly interested in speaking with vets whose entrepreneurial endeavors didn't quite work out.

I can only do 2-3 more, so if  you live out West, were in a sea service, and have some entrepreneurial failure under your belt, I'd **love** to talk to you.  Success stories and vets in other locales are good too :)

This is IRB-approved research sanctioned by Temple University.  You get the questions in advance, we do the Zoom, I send you the transcript.  When it's time to publish the research, you have the option of including your name/company, or complete anonymization, or anything in between.  Whatever you're comfortable with.

If you are vetrepreneur who might be a good fit, please hit me up in PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 14, 2022)

"No, not _*those*_ kinds of case studies"

*Sigh* I so miss _*those*_ case studies.....maybe one day.....


----------

